# Breeders in/near Oklahoma?



## xxiheartyou (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi all, I have been looking around for breeders so I can finally settle down and save up for a poodle puppy.  It would be my first.. I have waited a while for this, but finding breeders is just not my forte. It would just be a companion dog, hopefully try out for some fun agility classes! Nothing serious, don't care about color ( they're all so beautiful ), just a healthy dog with good temperament. I live about an hour and a half from okc, and was wondering if there were any good breeders near here? Would be willing to go 10-14 hours away. I won't be getting a puppy for another year or two as I want to be very prepared but I would, however, like to find a reputable breeder now so that I can ask questions and get to know them!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi, since you have some time, read the sticky in the Poodle Talk forum here on finding a puppy. Then I suggest contacting the two Poodle clubs in OK, info here:

Poodle Club of Oklahoma City, Inc. - Poodle Club of America
and here
Poodle Club of Tulsa Homepage to ask for information and possible contacts who could help refer you.

Don't be fooled by 'just pet breeders'. You don't want a backyard or volume bred pet if you want a healthy Poodle with good temperament and correct enough conformation to play agility. Trust me. I got my Poodle as a Craigslist rehome from his first owners and while he has the spirit and heart to enjoy agility, his little body could not stand up to the rigors. You have time to save up for a well bred Poodle, and it's worth doing for his/her benefit as well as yours. I'm not at all sorry that I have my sweet boy and went in with eyes open, btw .

I suggest also start going to shows although it's a bit late to start for this season InfoDog - The Dog Fancier's Complete Resource for information about AKC Dog Show Events, and Dog Products and Services - Shows in State or InfoDog - The Dog Fancier's Complete Resource for information about AKC Dog Show Events, and Dog Products and Services - Shows in State (these are for OK and MO; look for Poodle specialties or AB for all breed shows). I like to hang back and watch the handlers and breeders, then talk once they are done in the ring (they sometimes go in more than once), if they have time.

Also, now's your chance to bone up (couldn't resist :biggrin1 on puppy raising. Read the threads here showing what people go through. Get and read Dr. Dunbar's Before You Get Your Puppy and After You Get Your Puppy (search on dogstardaily), Culture Clash by Jean Donaldson, and How to Behave So Your Dog Behaves and Perfect Puppy by Sophia Yin, DVM.

You're in a great spot too, because in 2017 the national specialty is going to try out the Purina Farms center in Missouri for the first time. That's not for buying a puppy; it's for watching and meeting people who would lead to your puppy if you don't have one yet.

Do you know which variety you want yet?


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. Glad you joined us. You are very smart for starting to do you homework to find the perfect puppy. I second what Streetcar said. Contact your local Pooldle clubs and find out where shows might be in your area. Great place to meet Breeders and some of their dogs. Im sure you will find your perfect puppy if you take your time and ask a lot of questions.


----------



## Granberry (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm from Oklahoma, and I have been searching a lot. I like Patriot Poodles, and they are in Arkansas. I haven't talked to her or anything, but her Bindi is beautiful, and she seems to have a good responsible program. I have talked to a couple of breeders in Oklahoma who I wasn't amazed with, and you can PM me if you want those names (though it would just be a lay opinion).

Edited to add: Just saw her Bindi is retired, so I guess I was thinking of the wrong name, but there are a lot of other beautiful dogs in her program, and you can talk to her yourself.


----------



## xxiheartyou (Sep 20, 2014)

Thank you, Streetcar. I am going to email both clubs and see if I can get anywhere. I’ll ordered the books you’ve recommended. I’ve read the post you’ve talked about along with several very informative ones. I definitely don’t want to end up with a puppy mill or BYB dog. You are very right, I have all the time in the world to save up for a good dog, and I intend to do so. Price does not mean a thing to me, I want a healthy puppy.  

I am very interested in Standard ones! Ever since I was an itty bitty little thing I have been so in love with them, there was a small town breeder next to my schools and seeing her dogs were the best part of my day. Thank you for all the great advice, I really appreciate it! 

I just looked up the Patriot Poodles, gorgeous dogs! I love reds, they look so elegant. May message her and ask about her kennel  Thank you all!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Most of us have found it more efficient to chance a call. You can always leave a message or arrange for a mutually convenient time. All of my emails disappeared into the ether. If you are willing to drive, my breeder Nancy Wilson of Bar None is near Corpus Christi. I enjoyed talking to breeders and breed club people. Most were very generous with referrals and nice to talk with.


----------



## sjenius (Jan 13, 2014)

How many times would you call a breeder? I've called a few once, left messages and heard back from a small handful. I'm trying to not be a nuisance.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

sjenius said:


> How many times would you call a breeder? I've called a few once, left messages and heard back from a small handful. I'm trying to not be a nuisance.



If I did not get a return phone call, I would assume that meant that they did not think that they could help me at this moment in time. I might call them back in a month or two if I was still looking.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

sjenius said:


> How many times would you call a breeder? I've called a few once, left messages and heard back from a small handful. I'm trying to not be a nuisance.


I would keep trying to call. But don't leave anymore messages. All they would say is that they can't help you at this time.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I would think not returning a call is rude, and would not want to deal with that breeder. The have a commodity and you are a customer, that is just business courtesy even if they do not want to sell you a pup, or have not at the time.

In my business I guarantee a 15 minute call back, realizing that a breeder could not commit to that time frame.

Sometimes I think professionalism went out the window


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm with Glorybee! My calls were returned, at the latest within a day or with phone tag, two. I expected that my serious inquiry deserved a response from any reputable breeder and I wasn't disappointed there. I wouldn't call more than twice. It was important to me to actually talk to the breeder instead of trusting my decision to emails. I didn't waste the breeder's time with Poodle 101 questions, just drew them out about their testing and program and let their enthusiasm carry the conversations. They are selling expensive (adorable) commodities and should be professional about it.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

poodle variety has a breeders directory published once a year and also available on their web site. like just about every other directory, listed breeders are self-selected and not evaluated and "qualified" by some panel on high. there is one listing for oklahoma. 

Poodle Variety Back Issues


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

glorybeecosta said:


> I would think not returning a call is rude, and would not want to deal with that breeder. The have a commodity and you are a customer, that is just business courtesy even if they do not want to sell you a pup, or have not at the time.
> 
> In my business I guarantee a 15 minute call back, realizing that a breeder could not commit to that time frame.
> 
> Sometimes I think professionalism went out the window



Oh man, I do totally agree. However I also think it's a good idea to try to call again, even after leaving a message the first time. I mean, there ARE things that can happen where the person might not have gotten the phone message. People are human, and messages can accidentally be erased. I don't know, I just like to give people the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## coffee&curls (Nov 18, 2015)

I second Patriot Poodles, Jean Urban is a wonderful breeder. If she is the breeder that you called and are not getting a response from then I highly recommend you shoot her an email. I know she's got a very, very busy month lined up so she may simply be swamped. We've been exchanging emails because I'm interested in a puppy from her as well  Her standard is quite the beauty!


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

Sometimes it is much easier for you and the breeder to send them an email, it saves time for both of you and you can set up a good time to call. But that being said, I am amazed at home many people call me and when I return the call they say, 
"Thank you, I called six breeders and you're the only one that called back." 
I wonder how the others ever sell puppies.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Jacknic I understand what you are saying. I do not breed dogs, I list and sell real estate, and it is amazing to me how potential buyer or seller will say, "I have called numerous agents and you are the only one who called or e-mailed me back", (whichever the case may be). As an example when I got Tina, I sold at no charge 7 other poodles for the breeder, I do not care what the commodity is, it is money in the business owners pocket, if the potential buyer is qualified to purchase your pup, or in my case a property. I give 2 e-mail or 2 phone calls to any vender I need, if no response, they are off my list. Also if you are that busy and you are a breeder, get some help, if you can't return calls, how can you take care of your litters properly. Society needs to stop making excuses for lack of professionalism in any business.


----------

